# SJW Campus Insanity and its Causes



## Arctic (May 7, 2015)

I'm sure that you're all familiar with news reports about gender-neutral bathrooms, falsified rape claims and safe spaces with Play-Doh and bubbles. The severity of this phenomenon varies per university and country, but as a whole it's still a pretty disconcerning trend.

This thread is for discussion about how this culture of insanity came to be, and how it can continue to exist in an environment that was supposed to stimulate intellectual discussion.

One common claim I've heard is that the students are just entitled, because of a supposed culture of participation trophies that arose in the 90's. In practice, I think these claims have been exaggerrated, as most schools and institutions stopped handing out these trophies after primary school.

Personally, I think one of the main causes is that these students feel that their lives don't have any purpose, and cling to social justice narratives as a way to give moral meaning to their lives in a moral void left by postmodernism. Sadly, I have no statistics to back this up.  What do you guys think?

EDIT: "Gender neutral bathrooms" is the wrong term, I meant bathrooms that are explicitly for trannies only.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (May 9, 2015)

I went into this in the internet cancer thread, but I think this one is more suitable for the rant I started (and tailored back a bit) in that post.

Basically, the people that we see today that are SJWs are, like you said, people that feel their lives don't have a purpose. They desperately cling to anything controversial because it gives them an identity and a group to relate with. For example, veganism has always been a thing, as well as gluten-free eating for people with Celiac's disease. These people adhered to a strict dietary schedule either because of their views on animal byproducts or their health, and that was that. There was no need to get up in a meat-eater's face, or ridicule someone who ate wheat because that was their choice, just as how it was the vegan/gluten free person's choice to eat the way that they do. It wasn't a trend yet, so no one got heated over it, and it was a much smaller movement.
All of the sudden, veganism and gluten-free eating blows up, and is everywhere on the internet. It's great because some people really do care about their diet and veganism or gluten-free has health benefits depending on their body's needs and get to socialize with others, or inform those who have health problems relating to meat/wheat consumption. However, what's not great is the massive amount of followers this movement has gained, and within those followers are compete misguided morons, just like with any group that enters the spotlight at a given time. 

To be an SJW is to essentially say "you can't judge me, but I can judge you, because I follow certain trends that are considered politically correct by a group of people behind a computer screen." They're nothing but hypocrites, and (usually) attract people who don't have a strong foundation, are easily manipulated, or lack identity. 
I'm not religious, but the line "He who is without sin, cast the first stone" applies perfectly here. SJWs are people who are full of sin in one way or another, and can't accept this realization. Therefore, they judge others for their "sins" to feel more comfortable being themselves, wether it be about food, gender, what have you. I'm not on Reddit/Tumbler/Facebook/Twitter/Shitter/Whateverfuck.com so I don't have as much insight to the trend as others, but from what I've seen from afar, most SJWs make their cause their entire life. There's no defining factor of who they were before they hopped on the bandwagon, and I guarantee whatever the next trend is, they'll hop on that too and completely forget that at one time in their life they were a hypervegan, just like how they forgot that they wore Tripp pants during their kindergoth stage in the 7th grade.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 13, 2015)

I'm sure people who went to university 20 years ago, at least in the UK, will recall the fondness for lefty thinking. I was steeped in marxism and was looking to join the socialist society. I walked out of the first meeting because I realised this was a bunch of twats who had no bloody idea at all how anything worked or how to actually make broken things work. Had I known then what I know now then I'd have left far sooner. It was trendy back then to be involved in causes - even if that involvement was nothing more than turning up for a good time at a "protest" march. Another thing that put me off was when the Student Union had organised busses for people to go protest something or other, and their signs billed it as being a fun day out. They live in a strange parallel world where they quickly learn a lot of stuff, but don't have the practical experience to properly evaluate this information or understand how it can be applied.

Age is probably a factor. Consider that we have large numbers of inexperienced people being put together. For many this is their first time away from home, which is quite common for universities in the UK. They're building new social networks, and that makes them particularly malleable when it comes to picking up things to have in common with others. Also they have a false sense of independence through being away from home, but lack the experience of really having to work and support themselves. It's also a great opportunity to rebel. That and people want to be cool edge lords for appreciation from their peers, and in those settings a pretty shallow edginess will do just fine. I believe the development of the Internet accelerates this process by exposing people earlier to a lot of bad ideas and information they don't really understand.


----------



## Arkangel (May 13, 2015)

As someone currently in college, and going to one in the middle of a VERY liberal-minded city, I have seen some of SJW stuff in action on campus, but strangely enough, It's not very prominent as one would think. Sure, I've seen a bunch of crazy stuff like gender neutral bathrooms and people running around saying that capitalism is bad and that socialism will fix all the worlds problems, but I've also seen plenty of crazy religious protesters and people trying to spread conspiracy theories. Then again, I'm studying computer science, so maybe my access to crazy is limited because of it (also, women are not systematically marginalized in the science and engineering places here).

If I had to guess as to why people are drawn to the SJW mentality, I'd say a big reason for it is ego. People who want to be noticed for doing something that is supposedly "good" and "revolutionary" usually attach themselves to these kinds of things as a platform to broadcast themselves. They don't really care too much about doing good so much as looking good.


----------



## Da Big Staw (May 13, 2015)

It's really fucking amazing how in the past 7 years since i graduated it has permeated American universities. My sister's communication 101 class now spends half it's time talking about how females are oppressed... I talked to some kids in her European history class.. They know all these obscure European civil rights and leftists. _*Yet none of them knew who Neville Chamberlain or hilariously Margaret Thatcher was.
*_
I think it's reaching a point where something has to be done about this or it's going to have a very negative effect on society n the long run.  here's an article by a Harvard law professor who says *law schools are no longer teaching rape law to students because students complain of triggering. *

http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/trouble-teaching-rape-law


----------



## AnOminous (May 13, 2015)

Da Big Staw said:


> I think it's reaching a point where something has to be done about this or it's going to have a very negative effect on society n the long run.  here's an article by a Harvard law professor who says _*law schools are no longer teaching rape law to students because students complain of triggering.*_



I fairly recently (less than a decade ago) graduated from one of the most left-leaning law schools in the top 50, and we certainly learned rape law.  I never even heard the word "triggering" until fairly recently on the Internet (except specifically referring to people with actual PTSD).


----------



## Da Big Staw (May 15, 2015)

Apparently in New York and California College students are required to get permission every time they touch/kiss/fondle a person, else they are guilty of sexual assault.

 It's like bizzarro world. Kids now go to college with hopes of having less freedom and more restrictions then they did as a minor under their parents.

http://thefederalist.com/2015/03/30/how-affirmative-consent-laws-criminalize-everyone/

I liked this quote 

 “There is one type of sexual relationship that . . . involves primarily explicit consent–the relationship between a prostitute and her (or his) clients, with exact sexual services to be provided determined by explicit agreement in advance.”


----------



## Red_Rager (May 15, 2015)

I've done some SJW related-work on campus helping out with the campus safety project, working in the women's center but I was never deep in it. I chose to work at the women's center because I received work study money late and it looked like an easy place to score a job. Sure I hung up some consent day posters, but I never really internalized the meaning behind it. For me it was about trying to do the right thing and advocating against sexual assault. It seems like a "No duh" thing that you should make sure your partner is willing to get randy before unzipping the fly. 

On the wage gap thing, I found it odd. Why would women be paid less then men for equal work?  Was it really the work of the patriarchy or were there other factors overlooked. What professions were factored into the study? How many of those women attempted to negotiate higher pay? How does maternity leave or leaving work to take care of the children for a few years factor into the statistics? What percentage of women were in the profession and what were their occupation? However, if educated people are standing behind the statistics then I assumed there was truth behind the wage gap, but I had my doubts.   By default, I like to give people the benefit of a doubt and assume a more benign reason or incompetence before jumping to conspiracy. 

In short, I don't think I made a good SJW and until the Gamergate fiasco I never even heard of SJWs before. There is a lot of left wing propaganda on campus but keep your head down and focus on your studies and you should be fine. How deep you get mixed into the SJWs depends on how deep you dive in or how involved you are in campus politics. Seeing the GG fiasco was my wake-up call into what happens when the left goes too far. On the surface, it seems benign. We are going to fight oppression and make the world a better place. But why demonise an entire population of people for the sins of the past and the minority of the group? Aren't people just people? Why make people feel guilty for things beyond their control? 

I think the SJWs are going way too far with how much they push their agenda.  It is _*already*_ a crime to force people to have sex and people should know it is wrong to rape others. No fucking duh. It is one thing to hang up posters and advocate awareness for an issue, but it is another thing to force people to take classes (granted online and on your own time) telling you that rape is wrong. That is rather condescending and I used my SJW work to opt-out of that shit.  I don't think at my school things are too bad, and I wonder if this partially because at my school a good portion of the population are non-traditional students going back to school.  These people have a life outside of acadamia and don't have the time to deal with this shit.


----------



## Datiko (May 16, 2015)

There were a few articles about this in the WSJ.  Basically Feminist theory split in the late 80's and early 90's.  One side recognized that the struggle was largely over and established a goal to make the world equal for both genders. The other side are what we would consider the "proto-SJW"; they saw men as an enemy and decided feminism needed to make things better for women to make up for lost time.

From a purely academic standpoint the former won the arguments however the latter won the professorships.  Shielded from the real world by tenure they began to exclusively teach their interpretation of feminism and identity politics which gave birth to successive generations of similar thinkers.   As these soft sciences have no real economic value, many of the disciples re-entered academia perpetuating the cycle. Eventually more moderate or rational social thinkers were completely bred out of the system.

My problem is how western centric their worldview is.  The arguments of a campus SJW amount more to spewing propaganda than any independent thought.  I was speaking at a school on careers in information security and got the question "Does being a white man given you any advantages?". Some of the audience went absolutely apeshit when I told them that technically I am and have been a racial minority for my entire career and subject to discrimination.  Apparently its ok to "invalidate" experiences which don't adhere to a given worldview.


----------



## Pikimon (May 17, 2015)

Da Big Staw said:


> Apparently in New York and California College students are required to get permission every time they touch/kiss/fondle a person, else they are guilty of sexual assault.



Speaking for California, at my and other Universities in the Los Angeles area this rule is either unheard of, or ignored.


----------



## QI 541 (May 17, 2015)

People being insane isn't really anything noteworthy.  What's notable is that these people seem to be the ones running universities now... and a few other things.

Personal opinion: The defining trait of a SJW is "It's OK when we do it".  For whatever reason, they get off on moral outrage.  Perhaps they want to relive the glory days of the civil rights era?  Or perhaps the idea of being brave freedom fighters battling oppression appeals to them?  They declare everything as racist, sexist, and bigoted somehow, endlessly expanding their scope to fuel their need for moral outrage.  Naturally, they never have to follow their own rules.  They think themselves as the enlightened cultural saviors of humanity, here to bring society to a new golden age.  And like God, they're above judgment.  Who are you to judge SJWs when bigotry is defined by SJWs?  What, you can't understand why it's bigotry when you do it and not when I do it?  Well it's not my job to educate you, shitlord.

Also here's your daily dose of stupid.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...she-is-an-ethnic-minority-woman-10244520.html


----------



## BatNapalm (May 17, 2015)

Datiko said:


> Shielded from the real world



This is pretty much the reason for SJWs in general.


----------



## c-no (May 17, 2015)

Pikimon said:


> Speaking for California, at my and other Universities in the Los Angeles this rule is either unheard of, or ignored.


Can I also step up and say it's something unheard at the community college I attend? Perhaps the no touching/kissing/fondling without permission rule is restricted to certain colleges.


----------



## SJWs are cool (May 17, 2015)

"gender-neutral bathrooms, falsified rape claims and safe spaces with Play-Doh and bubbles"

one of these things is not like the others


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (May 17, 2015)

As someone else said this stuff isn't as prominent as you might think. The reports are fun to read so people click on them and those involved love attention. And some of the fun is in imagining what they will do next. For example, nowhere is it legally necessary to obtain written permission to kiss someone. That's fun to imagine but stupid to believe.

So I would not look for societal-level causes. Enjoy it and don't let it bother you.


----------



## Ferls (May 17, 2015)

I go to a small school, so that may be a factor, but for all the people I've met there who do subscribe to social justice ideas, the campus LGBT group fell apart because so few students and faculty cared enough to actually be involved. The school is by no means LGBT-unfriendly, but between students and faculty you could count the members at each meeting on one hand most of the time. Most people don't even know the group exists, and when I talk to people they're generally pretty "eh" on anything deeper than "gay and trans bashing is bad". An out trans student I know still doesn't have most of their information changed accordingly. We have multiple unisex bathrooms, but they're ADA bathrooms and aren't outright "gender neutral". The schools nearby have varying LGBT presence on campus, but nothing too crazy from what I hear.
And honestly, I haven't even seen anything deeper in social justice other than a few invited speakers and workshops. We have those run of the mill groups like the LGBT group, the BSU, Amnesty International, the women's organization, etc. but I've never seen or heard of anything particularly deep.
As far as the school administration's side, Freshman have to do a quick online thing about sex and alcohol that does cover consent, and a group comes in to do a presentation about consent for freshman every year. (Personally, I hated them because they literally would try and goad the "wrong responses" out of people, and in a very mixed way. They would encourage you to victim blame just so they could shoot you down and make you feel like rape-enablers for telling them what they want to hear.) The school doesn't push any agenda otherwise, though. (Though, they do have a lot of good reasonable resources for anyone who needs help.)

I mean, my experience is just one experience, but I agree that it's probably more sensationalism than anything.

Personally, I think the SJW culture we see today is a mixture of guilt and fad. For a lot of kids today, logging on tumblr and seeing this stuff thrown around is their first exposure to injustice. And there are some actual good points to be made for some causes. And that's what draws you in. When you're young, it's difficult to sit down and think critically about the issues, especially when there's so much pressure by your peers to "be a good person". As someone who went around tumblr for a few rounds, I know that a lot of it is pressure. We've seen it with several "transgender" cows. It's imprinted into your mind that you are inherently ____-ist, and since you are privileged you have no right to question what the underprivileged say about their experience. Even if people aren't actively thinking about fitting in, it becomes very easily to be put in line by all the aggression and lack of empathy or mercy that goes around. You can't really think for yourself, or you'll be immediately outcasted. And because people become so serious, so critical, and so cynical, they start looking for reasons to be upset even if unintentionally. And then the people who are underprivileged (or claim to be) are generally unchallenged and have a hugbox to return to. The internet, especially tumblr itself, is definitely a major factor for the way that it allows information to be put out there by anyone and spread very easily with little challenge.


----------



## RP 520 (May 17, 2015)

At my college in particular the SJWs have only recently started to pop up and they failed pretty hard. They are made up of your millennials that believe everything they read on the internet and have a deep distrust for any legitimate news sources, mainly because they've become disenchanted by the bias from commentators and pundits that are on 24-hour news networks. Plus, I think there is usually in the young mind to gloss over real, boring news and focus more on sensationalism like you see with click-baits which catches their attention better.

This leads to them turning to places like tumblr and opinion sites like Salon and Gawker which don't have any checks or integrity. Combine this with radical teachers, at my college anyways it's old 60's radical socialists that HATE the U.S. for many misguided and maybe some legitimate reasons and never could get over the fact that the 1970's didn't see the fall of the U.S.

The teachers reinforce the students' views and cheer them on hoping the next generation will start some big leftist revolution and live out their "dream". The students on the other hand are then cast into a secret (fantasy) world where they're fighting some secret war for freedom on behest of the the poor minorities, gays, trans, kin, whatever, against the big, evil, opressive, militant, inherently racist, Capitalist (which is also inherently racist to them), corporate, U.S. Empire.
*
Story Time.*

Fall of 2014 when the SJW group at my school started it was actually met with some positive response, they're first #blacklives matter protest (a "die-in") had 20-30 people. Then suddenly people started to realize a problem. All but maybe 5 or 6 of the protesters were white, and then people noticed that the movement was made up of mostly people from the arts building. It then started to sink in with the people that the movement wasn't some popular event but rather an orchestrated move by mostly theater department people to garner attention for themselves. This made people start to look at the meaning of "#blacklivesmatter" as a whole and determine the movement could be racist.

Then it started to become clear who these people really were as curious people started noting the group put "black lives matter" and protest signs in the windows of classrooms so that when a student would go to remove them (because they're a distraction) a theater person could then strike up an argument that there were racists on the campus and that there is a race problem. Things quieted down at the end of the semester and until the Baltimore case this year.

Take two with Baltimore, this time the SJW group (real name is "The Truth and Reconciliation Initiative") was more aggressive and scummy. They tried to manipulate the message using an anon-message board app called "yik-yak" claiming the group to be peaceful and loving despite people that knew them saying that they were opening advocating and supporting the riots on their twitters and tumblrs. There was apparently a fallout in the group where they lost members after they started talking down to people that disagreed with them claiming that they simply didn't know what oppression is like. Their charges of oppression and racism on the campus being a black student (who is a member of the group) claiming she was ignored when she brought up an idea in a mostly white classroom. There was a big backlash against the group this time and the head of the protest group manipulated the latest protest by telling no one except a select number of people so that there would be more blacks than white people. As a result the protest only had around 10 people. The biggie though was when it was revealed that the de-facto head of the movement had re-blogged posts on tumblr of quotes saying things such as "a revolution requires strong propaganda."

Though through their yik-yaks they claimed that their movement is entirely student lead, it is clear that it has become heavily controlled by one or two people and the theater professor who have been using increasingly dirty and dishonest tactics to try and make the movement popular while instead further alienating themselves.


----------



## Teddy (May 17, 2015)

Berkeley has MANY ex hippie/60s radicals there. What's funny is that a lot of the students, liberal or not, dislike them. Even SJW-like people.

When there, We passed an abandoned middle school that had #blacklivesmatter PLASTERED on the building. Weird. I also saw a SJW basically saying that "transophobia" is the biggest problem we're facing. Not terrorism, droughts, or unemployment. Transophobia. Of course.


----------



## Datiko (May 17, 2015)

raymond said:


> Personal opinion: The defining trait of a SJW is "It's OK when we do it".  [/MEDIA]



You have describe the modern American left.  Members understand that they are lying and that lying is wrong. However they continue forward with knowing winks to one another because the end result is all that matters. It sickens me more than the tactics of the American right because people trying to learn more are conditioned with a system  of plausible lies.  The few that wake up get to be in on the joke.



SJWs are cool said:


> "gender-neutral bathrooms



Removing gender specific bathrooms would kick ass though.  Architects are hamstrung by requirements to include equal toilet facilities for each gender regardless of the makeup of the building.  Public restrooms would be so much more efficient if  both rooms were combined.



Teddy said:


> Weird. I also saw a SJW basically saying that "transophobia" is the biggest problem we're facing. Not terrorism, droughts, or unemployment. Transophobia. Of course.



Yeah dude. Get with the program.


----------



## Red_Rager (May 17, 2015)

Datiko said:


> You have describe the modern American left.  Members understand that they are lying and that lying is wrong. However they continue forward with knowing winks to one another because the end result is all that matters. It sickens me more than the tactics of the American right because people trying to learn more are conditioned with a system  of plausible lies.  The few that wake up get to be in on the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are several paths I see those who discover the the hypocrisy
- Disaffected/Grow up
- Plunging into Denile
- Going the opposite extreme


----------



## Da Big Staw (May 17, 2015)

Ferls said:


> to a small school, so that may be a factor, but for all the people I've met there who do subscribe to social justice ideas, the campus LGBT group fell apart because so few students and faculty cared enough to actually be involved. The school is by no means LGBT-unfriendly, but between students and faculty you could count the members at each meeting on one hand most of the time. Most people don't even know the group exists, and when I talk to people they're generally pretty "eh" on anything deeper than "gay and trans bashing is bad"



I think everyone is aware that the people on campus and elsewhere agitating for this stuff represent a small minority. 



The problem is modern leaders in both university and politics are unwilling to take them on. Nixon quickly destroyed the 60s radicals by embracing the power of the silent majority. Who felt uncomfortable with the way radicals attacked their way of life. I feel if leaders today did the same it would have a similar result.


----------



## SJWs are cool (May 18, 2015)

Da Big Staw said:


> The problem is modern leaders in both university and politics are unwilling to take them on. Nixon quickly destroyed the 60s radicals by embracing the power of the silent majority. Who felt uncomfortable with the way radicals attacked their way of life. I feel if leaders today did the same it would have a similar result.


he destroyed them so well they became culturally dominant in the 1970s and we are still dealing with the aftershocks



Datiko said:


> Removing gender specific bathrooms would kick ass though.  Architects are hamstrung by requirements to include equal toilet facilities for each gender regardless of the makeup of the building.  Public restrooms would be so much more efficient if  both rooms were combined.


gender neutral bathrooms are a great idea because if we have them no one will ever have to whine about who can go into them


----------



## Da Big Staw (May 18, 2015)

What are you talking about? Your saying that the fringe intellectuals of the 1970's "became culturally dominate" compared to the mass movements of the 60s counterculture? No one outside of of the intellectual fringe gave a fuck about about the extreme left identity politics/communism ect.. for 40 years.

Sure the society slowly to the left in some ways anyways. But this always happens and it would have been a million times wore if the hard left had any influence back then or now.


----------



## John Daker (May 22, 2015)

I love gender neutral bathrooms. In my experience, they're usually cleaner and more spacious than their gendered counterparts. If you have to use a public toilet, there's none better. 9/10 would poop again.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 23, 2015)

SJWs on campus are nothing new, as the late Rik Mayall here demonstrates:




Hell, I experienced it myself at university. I think the only thing that's really changed is that all the really big battles have been fought and won. Sexism, racism and homophobia still exist, sure, but they're nothing like the problem they were back in the 60s and 70s. Discrimination is heavily frowned upon and thanks to the Internet, the word can be spread in an instant when it occurs. It's no longer the case that the students are fighting an uphill struggle against an unsympathetic establishment and a media that doesn't care.
Thing is, when you're a student, you're experiencing independence for the first time. You're an adult (more-or-less), you're away from home and family, you're meeting new people and experiencing new things. You're full of energy and for the first time, you feel like you really matter. But there's no cause to take up. So new threats have to be manufactured or exaggerated, with the results we see.


----------



## AnOminous (May 23, 2015)

Tragi-Chan said:


> SJWs on campus are nothing new, as the late Rik Mayall here demonstrates:



There was a time that Rik there was comic exaggeration, and not understated humor.


----------



## Lunete (May 23, 2015)

I'm currently attending college in a red state so I don't see a whole lot of far left SJW type BS.
However, I once read an article about a guy who was banned from certain parts of his school's campus for looking like a rapist.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (May 28, 2015)

When I went to Uni, back in the seventies, I saw lots of "radicals" around but I was always too busy to get involved. 

I don't know how kids now a days find the time to protest and make "safe spaces". I remember spending most of my time doing assignments and cramming for exams. Between the large amount of work needing to be done and the pyscotic professors I never had much down time. And what I had I used to chase tail and get drunk, not nessarily in that order mind you. 

Maybe today's students have less work handed out? So more time to listen to useless drivel and protest the very institutions that allowed them to be protesters.


----------



## Red_Rager (May 28, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> When I went to Uni, back in the seventies, I saw lots of "radicals" around but I was always too busy to get involved.
> 
> I don't know how kids now a days find the time to protest and make "safe spaces". I remember spending most of my time doing assignments and cramming for exams. Between the large amount of work needing to be done and the pyscotic professors I never had much down time. And what I had I used to chase tail and get drunk, not nessarily in that order mind you.
> 
> Maybe today's students have less work handed out? So more time to listen to useless drivel and protest the very institutions that allowed them to be protesters.


I suspect most of these SJWs are involved in the soft majors where opinion matters more then facts. When I wasn't in class I was either studying or at work.  Then again protesting and activism is too extroverted for me.


----------



## SU 390 (May 28, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> I suspect most of these SJWs are involved in the soft majors where opinion matters more then facts. When I wasn't in class I was either studying or at work.  Then again protesting and activism is too extroverted for me.



Yeah I'm pretty sure most of these students are in no particular order majoring in the following:

Liberal Arts(it depends of its straight up Lib Art or with Science)
Women's Studies(cue some BS from the ROK/Redpill community)
Psychology(nearly 90% of women are majoring in this field, dunno why, again cue BS from the ROK/Redpill community)
Art
Dance
Urban Studies
AA Studies
Theater

You clearly don't see any STEM, Nursing, Criminal Justice, or Law students wasting their time on things like that.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (May 28, 2015)

hmm, maybe this explains all the rampant autismu we see.

All the rational/intelligent people are far too busy getting, you know an education, while those with less obvious strong suits are messing around and getting credit for carrying a mattress all day.

The explosion of women attending university has been mirrored in the explosion of the soft majors.  There hasn't been a explosion in women in the STEM fields or any real Science program but the number of graduates with a women studies major has more then quintupled in the last 10 years.

food for thought

EDIT:

I wonder if this has a correlation with all the claims that a university/college degree no longer offers you a better live.

_IF _most students are graduating with these soft degrees, Arts (not fine arts btw) women's studies, AA studies etc etc which have a very low demand in the current economy and lets be truthful low demand in _any_ economy, wouldn't that explain the rise in the Starbucks Phd's?

All these complaints about student loans and no jobs, I'd be very interested to know which program these students graduated out of.  I know some fields are heavily over-staffed like lawyers and pharmacy but most hard degree's will find you work pretty quickly IMHO.


----------



## Teddy (May 29, 2015)

I see so many college grads working at In and Out, Starbucks and other crappy fast food joints.

And it's getting worse and worse, with more college kids actually inspiring to get a degree in Social Justice and become a idiot protester in major inner-cities, fighting against "the man" while complaining that "the man" won't give them money. I went to Berkeley for my sis' grad (she's a liberal feminist who majored in
Woman's studies, but actually got a job) and you should have seen all the grads who majored in unimportant fields like Language or Social Justice. It was crazy.

I plan on majoring in Engineering/Science, but who knows. Maybe I'll switch to 60s Radical Studies, Beyonce, or the Sexual Revolution.


----------



## SU 390 (May 30, 2015)

Teddy said:


> I see so many college grads working at In and Out, Starbucks and other crappy fast food joints.
> 
> And it's getting worse and worse, with more college kids actually inspiring to get a degree in Social Justice and become a idiot protester in major inner-cities, fighting against "the man" while complaining that "the man" won't give them money. I went to Berkeley for my sis' grad (she's a liberal feminist who majored in
> Woman's studies, but actually got a job) and you should have seen all the grads who majored in unimportant fields like Language or Social Justice. It was crazy.
> ...



Do you want to destroy America? Stick with Engineering you beta, white knight faggot!


----------



## Teddy (May 30, 2015)

WanderingVagabond said:


> Do you want to destroy America? Stick with Engineering you beta, white knight faggot!



But I'll offer the world so many wonders and progression! Like the war against transophobia, and offering lessons on how Obama is God and how men are scum of the planet.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 31, 2015)

WanderingVagabond said:


> You clearly don't see any STEM, Nursing, Criminal Justice, or Law students wasting their time on things like that.


I remember starting university and thinking that political activism would be everywhere but nobody I knew had any time for it even if they did have strong political opinions


Arctic said:


> Safe spaces with Play-Doh and bubbles.


Mu  university actually has a safe space with Play-Doh and bubbles but everyone just uses it as an apolitical hangout space


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 1, 2015)

This is kind of spergy, but to answer the question of WHY SJW ideas are so prevalent and easily spread and the root causes of this phenomenon, I think it's important to examine how Social Justice functions as a meme (as defined as an idea, not doges)
This page is a good primer on the ideas of what makes a meme, or idea, "stick" or hold prominence in a human brain and replicate itself outside of it: http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/MEMSELC.html
I think you will find Social Justice in its current state fits most of these criteria, as does religion. Stuff about trophies and entitlement culture is interesting but simplistic and I think it's examining these criteria and the idea of what makes a meme successful and why that will give the most insight into the success of SJW ideas and how we got to this point so quickly.
I dunno if anybody else has any interest in this subject but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 2, 2015)

I have also ponder on wether SJWism is a result of an entire generation of children growing up with being told they're all super special snowflakes and everybody's a winner type of ego support through their childhood. Never encounter and real trials or challenges they never understood how to deal with harsh truth or their own failures. 

Now these kids are entering the real world and a horrified that it's doesn't give two shits about how they feel.  So they retreat to a safe space (Twitter or Tumblr) to regroup and band together to remake the world into something more palatable to their egos. 

Just pondering...


----------



## Totenkopf (Jun 3, 2015)

This is an article that was shared on my Facebook today, it's very good.

_"So it's not just that students refuse to countenance uncomfortable ideas — they refuse to engage them, period. Engagement is considered unnecessary, as the immediate, emotional reactions of students contain all the analysis and judgment that sensitive issues demand."_


----------



## SU 390 (Jun 3, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I remember starting university and thinking that political activism would be everywhere but nobody I knew had any time for it even if they did have strong political opinions
> 
> Mu  university actually has a safe space with Play-Doh and bubbles but everyone just uses it as an apolitical hangout space



What type of university do you go to? I don't need the name since privacy is important, but what majors is it highly geared towards?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 3, 2015)

WanderingVagabond said:


> What type of university do you go to? I don't need the name since privacy is important, but what majors is it highly geared towards?


I think it is mostly arts and business but I am in the faculty of economics/philosophy (double major) and mostly associate with economics, science, and math students


----------



## Splendid (Jun 3, 2015)

Let me tell you all this:
I graduate this summer semester, and I already have a job offer. I've signed it and everything. I'm in my early 20's, and I'll be singlehandely making more than the average American family AND I live in the South, which is of course super cheap. 
Why is this? Because I majored in STEM.
Meanwhile, my friend, who's got three years of English under his belt, is considering dumping it all and moving over to STEM himself because the job market is just that bad despite the recovery.
Non-STEM is pretty much worthless if you're in college nowadays, and anyone who thinks otherwise is either full of shit or has some sort of crazy inside connection that guarantees them a job.


----------



## TyrannoNinja (Jun 3, 2015)

I got my B.A. in Biological Anthropology at UCSD a couple of years back, but from what I remember, SJWs weren't really an issue for me there. If anything, it was pro-Ron Paul sentiment that threw itself into my face more often than not (e.g. chalk graffiti on the pathways), and Ron Paul is not exactly my idea of a SJ hero. But perhaps that was because most of the classes I took weren't really SJW magnets; they were mostly about history, human evolution, and archaeology, with a couple of creative writing classes thrown into the mix. I did take one sociology class and one multiculturalism class which had evident left-wing slants, but the professors actually did have studies and data to back up their arguments rather than just feels like the stereotypical "soft liberal arts" classes.

Keep in mind that even before "SJW" was a term, academia has long been known for its predominantly liberal culture. And I think that makes some sense. Colleges have a vested interest in attracting and accommodating students from different backgrounds, and you can't deny incorporating diverse perspectives beyond the traditional "Wealthy Straight White Male" bubble can do wonders for enriching knowledge and understanding. Unfortunately I wonder if some of this much-lamented censoriousness on campuses might be an inadvertent side effect of that need. When you have such a heterogeneous student body, you run the risk of alienating at least one contingent of them no matter what you do. If you can't navigate that minefield, you might as well limit your alienation to the more "privileged" demographics---however you define those.

That said, my worst experiences with SJWs have all taken place online rather than any IRL environment. In addition to social media like tumblr and Twitter, I see them on forums and sites premised around art, writing, or pop culture. They've become a particularly vocal faction on speculative fiction (sci-fi and fantasy) forums, which are guaranteed to have recurring (and usually longer than most novels) threads on gender or race. My belief is that today's SJWs are culture critics first and foremost, since pop culture's portrayal of women and minorities is easier for kids to pick up than the complicated history and socioeconomic problems that serious social justice scholars actually analyze. They have less to say about, say, redlining or abortion rights than they do how the latest comic book depicts its female and/or non-European characters.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 4, 2015)

TyrannoNinja said:


> Keep in mind that even before "SJW" was a term, academia has long been known for its predominantly liberal culture.



True, but academic liberalism at its core is supposed to be about freedom of thought.  This is sort of the whole idea behind tenure, that those with unpopular opinions are not removed from the environment because of them, even if the majority of people even among their own peers find their opinions offensive or outrageous.

SJWs are leftists without liberalism.

They want to destroy the canon without the foggiest idea what it is or how to replace it if it were destroyed.


----------



## RP 520 (Jun 4, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> This is sort of the whole idea behind tenure, that those with unpopular opinions are not removed from the environment because of them, even if the majority of people even among their own peers find their opinions offensive or outrageous.
> 
> SJWs are leftists without liberalism.



The issue now is that most people who control who gets tenure are hardcore leftists and if you don't spout leftist views or they catch you supporting a political party they don't like then you don't get your tenure and you'll probably be fired too. This has led to professors who think differently either keeping their trap shut or conforming to the college culture while keeping their true views under wraps.

This then trickles down to the students where some professors are heavily biased and only tolerate one view of thought. If you're a naive student then you're either going to start thinking the way they want you to think or else your grades will suffer.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 4, 2015)

EleSigma said:


> The issue now is that most people who control who gets tenure are hardcore leftists and if you don't spout leftist views or they catch you supporting a political party they don't like then you don't get your tenure and you'll probably be fired too.



The people who control tenure are still, mainly, old people.  Most campuses still have their minority of conservative faculty.

The main desire of the administration of most universities is a) to keep federal money flowing in and b) to cater to the large alumni and corporate donors who keep money flowing in.  Generally, the president of any university is there for one reason, and that is they're good at keeping money flowing in.

Campus culture on the lower level is not really their concern, so long as it doesn't rock the boat enough to get bad press about the university.

(Not that there aren't horrifyingly awful examples of PC run amok:  the case of John McAdams, a tenured professor fired for a blog post that no reasonable person would consider grossly offensive being an obvious example.)


----------



## SU 390 (Jun 4, 2015)

EleSigma said:


> The issue now is that most people who control who gets tenure are hardcore leftists and if you don't spout leftist views or they catch you supporting a political party they don't like then you don't get your tenure and you'll probably be fired too. This has led to professors who think differently either keeping their trap shut or conforming to the college culture while keeping their true views under wraps.
> 
> This then trickles down to the students where some professors are heavily biased and only tolerate one view of thought. If you're a naive student then you're either going to start thinking the way they want you to think or else your grades will suffer.



Maybe it's just me not paying attention or not caring but I didn't have any issues when it came to leftist views in my now old school. I did have one professor in my Self-Defense who's a feminist. She wasn't bad. She did claim that her colleague is worse than her. One of the reasons why I regret sticking to a Lib Arts degree path is because of gym courses.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 4, 2015)

WanderingVagabond said:


> Maybe it's just me not paying attention or not caring but I didn't have any issues when it came to leftist views in my now old school. I did have one professor in my Self-Defense who's a feminist. She wasn't bad. She did claim that her colleague is worse than her. One of the reasons why I regret sticking to a Lib Arts degree path is because of gym courses.


I didn't know any universities offered PE
I have one class in which I am well to the right of everyone else (despite being a socialist) and the professor is a normal radical feminist and the rest of the students are all SJWs (long story about how I got into it but the SJWs were nursing students)


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 4, 2015)

I wonder if these SJW's have actually taken the time to understand the true reality of the world that they say they want to build?

I know they tend to be young and inexperienced, naive and sometimes blatantly hypocritical but do they really understand the society that would arise from their ideals?


----------



## SU 390 (Jun 4, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I didn't know any universities offered PE
> I have one class in which I am well to the right of everyone else (despite being a socialist) and the professor is a normal radical feminist and the rest of the students are all SJWs (long story about how I got into it but the SJWs were nursing students)



Some do if you're a Lib Arts student. Don't ask me why but it's a requirement.


----------



## TyrannoNinja (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> I wonder if these SJW's have actually taken the time to understand the true reality of the world that they say they want to build?
> 
> I know they tend to be young and inexperienced, naive and sometimes blatantly hypocritical but do they really understand the society that would arise from their ideals?


I don't think most of them even know much about politics in general. Like I said, they seem much more interested in critiquing pop culture and day-to-day interactions than complicated things like the mechanics of government or economics. Even Karl Marx would school most of them in a debate about politics or economics.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 5, 2015)

TyrannoNinja said:


> I don't think most of them even know much about politics in general. Like I said, they seem much more interested in critiquing pop culture and day-to-day interactions than complicated things like the mechanics of government or economics. Even Karl Marx would school most of them in a debate about politics or economics.


SJWs are fundamentally driven by their lizard brains and thus they really have no content in their arguments


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jun 18, 2015)

My own impression is that SJW's are either communists that have hijacked feminism to promote their marxist agendas, or, are opportunists trying to make a buck by using gender issues to whip the sheep-like tumblrites who are the children of the idle rich seeking some purpose in life, into an outrage.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2015)

Damocles_Sword said:


> My own impression is that SJW's are either communists that have hijacked feminism to promote their marxist agendas, or, are opportunists trying to make a buck by using gender issues to whip the sheep-like tumblrites who are the children of the idle rich seeking some purpose in life, into an outrage.



Actual Communism is more like Scientology than SJWs.  You're a woman and you think society is unjust?  Communism can help you with that.  You're black and society is racist?  Communism can help you with that.

But it's only really interested in promoting Communism, not any of these other causes.  It wants to co-opt them and basically replace them.  Communism really doesn't have time for special snowflakes.


----------



## RepQuest (Jun 19, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> SJWs are leftists without liberalism.


_Thank you_. I wouldn't call the average college student or even the average San Franciscan/Angeleno Democrat "liberal" by _any_ stretch of the imagination. It really irks me when those sorts of people describe themselves as such. _What liberty do they even *support?*_


----------



## Wallace (Jun 26, 2015)

I’ve been a grad TA for six years now, and this video is so true it hurts.





An alarming number of students coming into college have zero critical thinking skills. Studying consists of memorizing the textbook, so the first exam question asking them to apply what they’ve learned results in failure, followed by butthurt that I’m deliberately preventing them from getting into Harvard Medical by giving them a bad grade. (I teach biology, so a lot of my students are pre-med.)

These kids aren’t stupid, they’re just very rhetorically weak and intellectually lazy. They want to be told the answer, rather than how to solve the problem. When they see racism or sexism, they know darn well it’s bad, but they lack the ability to come up with a plan to address the issue other than shouting it down, nor are they capable of identifying or treating the root causes. 

Many college kids also have a pretty intense need for social media and it’s associated recognition. Having a tweet retweeted a hundred times makes you feel important and liked. And unfortunately, the best way to get those digital rewards is by trading either jokes or outrage within your online clique.


----------



## Totenkopf (Jun 27, 2015)

Wallace said:


> These kids aren’t stupid, they’re just very rhetorically weak and intellectually lazy. They want to be told the answer, rather than how to solve the problem. When they see racism or sexism, they know darn well it’s bad, but they lack the ability to come up with a plan to address the issue other than shouting it down, nor are they capable of identifying or treating the root causes.



This is what happens when you raise a generation of kids to believe being racist is one of the worst things you can possibly be, without telling them _why_ it's bad. This leads to tons of confusion as to what racism even _is_. I have heard people claim the entire science of Anthropology is racist because "people are all the same." Like, fucking hell.

They all know racism is bad, but if you press them on why it's bad, they get incredibly vague and even confused as the question. "Because it's bad, obviously!" 

This is why so many people are basically honorary KKK members even if they believe wholeheartedly they are not racist and are fair, because they have no idea what racism actually entails or where it comes from or what it means.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 27, 2015)

Gengar said:


> This is what happens when you raise a generation of kids to believe being racist is one of the worst things you can possibly be, without telling them _why_ it's bad. This leads to tons of confusion as to what racism even _is_. I have heard people claim the entire science of Anthropology is racist because "people are all the same." Like, fucking hell.
> 
> They all know racism is bad, but if you press them on why it's bad, they get incredibly vague and even confused as the question. "Because it's bad, obviously!"
> 
> This is why so many people are basically honorary KKK members even if they believe wholeheartedly they are not racist and are fair, because they have no idea what racism actually entails or where it comes from or what it means.


I have heard people say that if anybody doesn't act like a normal person (white american) then they are being stereotypical and are therefore racist and deserve to be mistreated


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been thinking not just about SJWism and the new 3rd wave feminism and I think they're simply reflections of a deeper movement in current culture away from concepts like logic, reason and evidence towards more subjective truths.

Basically current culture is moving towards rejecting the older concepts of empirical evidence and constructional logic and embracing a more subjective sense where the view of the person is more important then the objective "Facts".

I copy/pasted some facets of Post-Modernism Enlightenment theory.

Reality is unknowable
Because reality is unknowable, truth does not exist
Because truth does not exist, subjectivity is more valuable than objectivity.
Reason does not exist, it is a “white male Euro`centric construct”
Because reason and truth does not exist people should instead act according to emotions
Individualism and humanism was based on humans being the fundamental unit of rationality. Rationality does not exist, and therefore individualism is wrong. Instead people should act as collectivists for their various racial, gender, and class groups.
Science is not a tool to make life better for humanity; it is a weapon for the various collectivist groups to dominate each other.
Language is not a method to communicate knowledge to reveal the truth, it is a weapon to intimidate and silence your enemies.
With no truth to determine what is right and fair, and no language that can resolve disputes peacefully, disputes between people become a never ending battle of wills that is primarily resolved through force.

All of these sound familiar, too familiar. 

I believe that our Western Culture is, for what ever reason, current in the early stages of moving from an Enlightenment culture to this new Post-Modern version.  Basically people are moving away from adulthood and back into immaturity by rejection causation of self to protect themselves from any failures they encounter. Emotional well being trumps facts or reality.

Its an outright rejection of reality with a desire to create a more pleasant environment where no challenges are able to injure the ego.

I'm going to keep pondering this; I'm intrigued by how well Post-Mo fits the SJW methodology.


----------



## Teddy (Jun 28, 2015)

So basically SJWs and their ilk can't face the facts of life thus live in a world of delusion, lies, dreams, and Internet.

Seems legit. Sad, somewhat scary, but legit.


----------



## WilhelmIIofPrussia (Jun 28, 2015)

What falsified rape claims are we talking about here? I'm suspicious of claims that appear right-wing, since the right-wing often misrepresent their political opponents. 
I'm supportive of gender-neutral toilets, although it obviously requires extra resources and space and doesn't seem to be a huge sacrifice for transgendered people to use regular toilets. 
I'm also supportive of safe-spaces in theory, but can't support it being backed physically by authority (ie security on-campus throwing white people/"oppressors" out of lecture halls). 

University environments have always harboured progressive and left-leaning ideas and movements. In my opinion it's not something that can be stopped, it's just a result of people being in a learning environment. The "lack of life-experience" explanation doesn't cut it for me because this would apply to the aged professors, and the professors do tend to be progressive/SJW too.


----------



## ChameleonBody (Jun 29, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> I've been thinking not just about SJWism and the new 3rd wave feminism and I think they're simply reflections of a deeper movement in current culture away from concepts like logic, reason and evidence towards more subjective truths.
> 
> Basically current culture is moving towards rejecting the older concepts of empirical evidence and constructional logic and embracing a more subjective sense where the view of the person is more important then the objective "Facts".
> 
> ...



I'm curious where you found those excerpts. In my opinion, the problem with this isn't necessary the leap into a post-modern mindset (I think shifts like this are really inevitable), it's that they have no idea how to handle it tactfully.

Take David Hume. He basically believed that the entire scientific method was a fallacious construct, but he knew that somehow, in spite of all sense, it worked. So there was no reason to throw it out if there was nothing better to replace it with. It's not impossible to retain a post-modern mindset while working with non-post-modern methodology.

Because post-modernism isn't necessarily a debilitating concept. The result of post-modernism is a mass accumulation of narratives and interpretations, and this can have a great degree of personal liberty and freedom to it if viewed the right way. I think SJWs' problem is that they still want to push their narrative over any other instead of being comfortable with that high degree of ambiguity.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 29, 2015)

ChameleonBody said:


> I'm curious where you found those excerpts. In my opinion, the problem with this isn't necessary the leap into a post-modern mindset (I think shifts like this are really inevitable), it's that they have no idea how to handle it tactfully.
> 
> Take David Hume. He basically believed that the entire scientific method was a fallacious construct, but he knew that somehow, in spite of all sense, it worked. So there was no reason to throw it out if there was nothing better to replace it with. It's not impossible to retain a post-modern mindset while working with non-post-modern methodology.
> 
> Because post-modernism isn't necessarily a debilitating concept. The result of post-modernism is a mass accumulation of narratives and interpretations, and this can have a great degree of personal liberty and freedom to it if viewed the right way. I think SJWs' problem is that they still want to push their narrative over any other instead of being comfortable with that high degree of ambiguity.


I would say that the problem with SJWs is that they have a lack of distinction in their thought between various forms of value (I usually use ethical individual and aesthetic) and because of this they view the world in a sort of animistic fashion where everything is seen as having a value which is in their reaction itself indicative not of something that exists within them (the SJWs) but rather an effect on the universe. This means that they will oppose things that they consider distasteful (such as a movie they con't like) in the same way that they would oppose something ethically wrong (murder). This poor integration is a value based one but also has metaphysical implications in causality. (didn't think that I would get an idea for a philosophy paper based off a kiwifarms thread)


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 4, 2021)

By my awesome necromantic powers to bring life to a thread 7 years dead, I am captain hindsight!



Da Big Staw said:


> What are you talking about? Your saying that the fringe intellectuals of the 1970's "became culturally dominate" compared to the mass movements of the 60s counterculture? No one outside of of the intellectual fringe gave a fuck about about the extreme left identity politics/communism ect.. for 40 years.
> 
> Sure the society slowly to the left in some ways anyways. But this always happens and it would have been a million times wore if the hard left had any influence back then or now.


Would you believe we are now culturally Marxist and cartoon network is teaching kids about how to be gender special and see skin color. 



SU 390 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure most of these students are in no particular order majoring in the following:
> 
> Liberal Arts(it depends of its straight up Lib Art or with Science)
> Women's Studies(cue some BS from the ROK/Redpill community)
> ...


Oh if only this were true now. 



Sweet and Savoury said:


> I wonder if these SJW's have actually taken the time to understand the true reality of the world that they say they want to build?
> 
> I know they tend to be young and inexperienced, naive and sometimes blatantly hypocritical but do they really understand the society that would arise from their ideals?


Looks like the understood it better then we did. Most people want to avoid conflict and so we have given away society to bunch on intransigent shrieking tards. 



TyrannoNinja said:


> I don't think most of them even know much about politics in general. Like I said, they seem much more interested in critiquing pop culture and day-to-day interactions than complicated things like the mechanics of government or economics. Even Karl Marx would school most of them in a debate about politics or economics.



They still do this to be fair. 



Teddy said:


> So basically SJWs and their ilk can't face the facts of life thus live in a world of delusion, lies, dreams, and Internet.
> 
> Seems legit. Sad, somewhat scary, but legit.



What is scary is how violently they oppose anyone who points out the lies. And now they get to use State power to do it too.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Aug 5, 2021)

I (sadly) attended a high school and university heavily influenced by the very early waves of the SJ movement. I honestly think this is partly the result of a decades-old culture that the web has done nothing but revive, and partly the promise of an adventure. Students are, in fact, extremely entitled: as children they were told that they were special, that they could be what they wanted ... and now they want it to be and the movement gives them this illusion.

Being part of the movement means being young, hip, fun and all this while staying on the right side of history. A world has been created in which the couple and the family are a) difficult to construct b) reviled and described as the cause of all evil, a world in which mass culture is no longer popular but "entertainment" created by an algorithm: beings SJW fills all these gaps by giving you a fake family, a fake culture (better if exotic because the western one is boring) and the illusion of being a warrior of some kind.


----------

